# el mero mero / mero mayor



## IsaSol

Bonsoir à tous,
Pouvez vous m'aider à comprendre *el mero mero:*
Ma phrase: _qué falta habìa cometido al hablar con el mero mero, el patròn? Pronto lo supo..._
mero= simple, d'après ce que j'ai trouvé, non?
Merci si vous pouvez me guider


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> _qué falta habìa cometido al hablar con el mero mero, el patròn? Pronto lo supo...
> _


 
*Isasol*, me temo que tu frase no se entiende bien. Deberías revisarla o enviar más contexto.

saludos


----------



## shelmiket

si pudieramos imaginar que el patron le habla a un pez , el mero mero lo podiamos traducir por :
le simple mérou

pero ISasol tiene razon, no se entiende muybien, no tiene sentido


----------



## Miguelillo 87

La frase es mexicana y tiene mucho sentido para mí.
Dice.- Qué error había hecho aquel hombre al hablar con el mero-mero'
Mero-mero es el que tiene la batúta de algo, el jefe, el mejor de la banda, el más chingón, el el el todo.
Por eso dice el mero-mero, el patrón.

Eso quiere decir que la persona la haber hablado con el jefe, no sabía en que líos (como os españoles dicen) se había metido, pero pronto lo sabrá. chan chan chan chan


----------



## IsaSol

Merci pour vos réponses,à moi aussi, ça me paraît bizarre  
Seulement voilà:
Novela de Carlos Fuentes (la ùltima que acaba de publicar: "Todas las familias felices"), pàgina 18: *qué falta habìa cometido al hablar con el mero mero, el patròn?*
Un poco màs lejos, pàgina 24: *Abel fue enviado a visitar pisos de almacèn. Sòlo para ablandarlo y demostrarle quièn mandaba en esta compañìa. Quièn era el mero mero.*

Ca a certainement quelque chose à voir avec le pouvoir. Je voulais savoir si c'était une expression....Mais bon apparemment, ça n'a vraiment pas l'air connu !!

PD: gracias Miguelillo, acaba de llegar tu respuesta...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De rien IsaSol, Au fait comme tu pourra voir, il dit.-
Quien era el mero-mero.

O sea se.- 

Qui étais le chief.


----------



## shelmiket

il faut que tu attends la reponse d´un mexicain, pour les espagnols, le texte pose le même problem pour faire une traduction, c´est un langage familier au méxique, car l´auteur est méxicain


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bien, Miguelillo!


----------



## IsaSol

OK
Entonces el mero mero: el mejor, el màs màs intelligente, poderoso, el "que gana"...etc.
Dirìa en francès:_ le plus fort, le top du top_, o algo asì.
Gracias a todos  
Isa.


----------



## yserien

En este caso yo traduciría en francés " c'est le patron, un point c'est tout"
"c'est le patron et ça suffit"
Mero en español es un pez y tambien simple, fácil. Por ejemplo "yo soy un mero empleado, el patrón no está.
Como siempre con el español hablado en Mexico ,tambien hay falsos amigos.Dicho sea con cariño,queridos amigos mexicanos.


----------



## bergonaute

pour avoir entendu ça au mexique (es bien mexicano, como "chingon" !), je l'interprète comme "le pire des pires" dans le sens du "plus fort que tout les autres", l'"incontournable".
bisous


----------



## IsaSol

Je crois que de toutes façons, c'est difficile à traduire !
J'ai compris le sens, encore merci à tous.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Si entiendo bien la explicación de Miguelillo es el equivalente en la península de: _el mandamás_, en francés: le _grand patron_, en francés menos francés  : _le boss_, o _THE boss._

Aunque éste último se decía antes, no sé si la juventud de ahora lo sigue empleando.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## amat333

C'est dificile d'expliquer, mais ils ont raison, en effet c'est une phrase mexicaine... el mandamás marche très bien, il s'emploient partout le mexique  mais pas très souvent.
que mas puedo decir, simplemente es el "mero mero"...
pero no han escuchado ese comercial - hace un tiempo lo pasaron aqui en los estados unidos... ere un comercial de un jabon lavaplatos, decia charytin que era " el mero mero del fregadero"...siempre se me hizo muy divertido!


----------



## IsaSol

Merci Martine, "el mandamàs"...ça me plait bien. 
Et Merci amat333 pour la publicité :*El jabon lavaplatos, el mero mero* *!ah ah ah*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> Si entiendo bien la explicación de Miguelillo es el equivalente en la península de: _el mandamás_, en francés: le _grand patron_, en francés menos francés  : _le boss_, o _THE boss._
> 
> Aunque éste último se decía antes, no sé si la juventud de ahora lo sigue empleando.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Tu as compris bien!!!!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

amat333 said:


> C'est dificile d'expliquer, mais ils ont raison, en effet c'est une phrase mexicaine... el mandamás marche très bien, il s'emploient partout le mexique mais pas très souvent.
> que mas puedo decir, simplemente es el "mero mero"...
> pero no han escuchado ese comercial - hace un tiempo lo pasaron aqui en los estados unidos... ere un comercial de un jabon lavaplatos, decia charytin que era " el mero mero del fregadero"...siempre se me hizo muy divertido!


 
En méxico también hay un comercial parecido pero es de uans botonas y die.
Rancheritos el mero-mero sabor ranchero o sea se.-

Rancheritos le vrai savour fermier


----------



## kordiouz93

Is it possible to say "La Mera Mera" if i talk about a female?

*Est-il possible de dire "la mera-mera" si je parle d'une femme ?*

L'anglais n'est pas admis sur le forum français-espagnol.

Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola kordiouz93, 

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=la+mera+mera&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=
Parece que si... a mí me suena algo raro. Probablemente igual de raro que cuando uno dice LA boss (THE boss) CF post nº7.... 

En Perú se dice el mero-mero y también "el más más" 


Nos vemos


DiNgO


----------



## kordiouz93

jeje si! 
bueno muchas gracias por su respuesta =) 

saludos


----------



## horusankh

kordiouz93 said:


> *Est-il possible de dire "la mera-mera" si je parle d'une femme ?*


Au Mexique, oui, tout à fait.

Salut.


----------



## Vialys

me encantó este hilo, ni idea tenía que existía esa expresión!
En Uruguay también se dice: *el número uno*, *el manda más*, *el que corta el asado* y muchas más! pero en este caso me gusta *el patrón.*

Saludos a todos!


----------



## zdrabstbuyte

Las dos cosas tambien se dicen en El Salvador, "mera mera" y "mero mero". Los dos terminos se refieren a los "top du top".


----------



## alxruza

kordiouz93 said:


> Is it possible to say "La Mera Mera" if i talk about a female?
> 
> *Est-il possible de dire "la mera-mera" si je parle d'une femme ?*
> 
> L'anglais n'est pas admis sur le forum français-espagnol.
> 
> Gévy (modératrice)




Salut kordiouz93.

Par rapport à ta question, oui, c'est possible de dire "la mera-mera", cela veut dire la même chose et "la meilleure" aussi, au fait, il existe une station de radio qui s'appelle "La mera mera".


----------



## blablabla121

Hilo creado a partir de otro
Gévy (moderadora)
___________________________

¡Hola a todos!
¿Cómo se podría traducir al francés la frase de la canción "Pobre Juan" de Maná : 
_Se conectó con el *mero mayor* de los coyotes_?

Ici le texte de la chanson et quelques explications en français du  vocabulaire, fait par une prof qui a donné ce texte à étudier à ses  élèves.
http://www.espagnol.ac-aix-marseille...ments/mana.htm


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Mero mayor_: le tout grand chef, le caïd, en quelque sorte, des passeurs.

Mero tiene función _aumentativa _o como se llame en caló mexicano.

_Yo soy el mero jefe, soy el mero mero._

_En el mero centro de la ciudad_  = en el centro mismo de la ciudad, ahí precisamente.

Saludos.


----------

